# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Cách Unlock Bootloader của Google Nexus S

## xomthulo

Mặt dù cho hãng Samsung sản xuất nhưng chiếc điện thoại thứ 2 của Google là Nexus S vẫn có cách unlock bootloader giống như chiếc điện thoại đầu tiên Nexus One. Chỉ với vài dòng lệnh và bộ Android SDK là người dùng có thể dễ dàng làm việc này. Việc mở bootloader sẽ giúp cho bạn dễ dàng cài đặt những bản ROM tinh chỉnh hoặc phục hồi lại 1 cách dễ dàng trong tương lai.


*Cách unlock bootloader nexus s:**

​Đầu tiên bạn chắc rằng máy của mình đã cài bộ Android SDK và driver của điện thoại cho máy tính.
Sau đó hãy tắt điện thoại đi. Nhấn và giữ vào 2 nút tăng âm thanh Volume Up và nút nguồn Power.

Chỉ sau 1 vài giây bạn sẽ thấy màn hình recovery nguyên bản của máy xuất hiện.
Kế đến, hãy kết nối điện thoại vào máy tính và chuyển chế độ dòng lệnh đến bộ Android SDK. Gỏ vào chế độ dòng lệnh/cmd: "fastboot devices".

Lúc này chiếc điện thoại của bạn sẽ được chương trình ADB của Android SDK nhận ra, hãy tiếp tục gỏ vào dòng lệnh: "“fastboot oem unlock".

Chọn accept và bam thì chiếc điện thoại Nexus S của bạn đã được unlock bootloader.
Theo: androidspin​
*

----------

